# Heavy Fog machine?



## joebar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there!

Need a Heavy fog machine for a venue that more or less will be on for 12 hours straight ,Have been looking at Martin Glaciator but it cost a fortune ,is there any similar products out there?

/J


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The results you get with any machine will depend a great deal upon the venue.
Is it enclosed/does it have walls, or is it an open space? How big of an area is it?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

As well as a machine running continuously will need to be reloaded often and require you to buy juice by the drum. Even Broadway doesn't use machines.that hold more than a.gallon. but right now I can say you are looking at machines that can cost 1500 or more.


----------



## an_d81- (Apr 10, 2012)

try Ben at PeaSoup www.smokemachines.net he will be able to help you.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Without knowing the venue size, ventilation and desired fog density its impossible to answer your question properly.

But, if your only criteria is that the fog machine can be on for 12 hours straight I'd recommend one of the bigger Chauvet units. I have an F-1700 and I love it.

The fog fluid is also very important. I have found that Rosco is incredible if you want dense fog that has a long hang time. Using the right fluid can reduce the need to run a fog machine constantly to keep things fogged.

charlie


----------

